# What do you think about Buck Brannaman?



## LesandLily

horselover01 said:


> What do you think about Buck Brannaman? I have watched some of his videos and seen a documantary on him and I liked how he trained the horses. I honestly don't know why he isn't more popular than he is is so down to earth and good with horses. He understands what it is like to be afriad of someone because he was abused by his father when he was younger and that is part of why I like him so much is because he seems to truely understand what the horse is going through.


I think he is pretty popular. He just isn't as good a marketer as PP or CA. He is every bit as good a horseman if not better...probably better and I would love to take one of his workshops. 

Cheers!
Les


----------



## rookie

Honestly, he is the one clinician who I would really like to go to a clinic with my horse. I think he is honest and I would be interested in what he says. I am not a huge fan of games and buy my special rope etc. I think he is pretty simple but not afraid to correct a horse. Which I think would be interesting.


----------



## waresbear

I think Buck has a really nice rear end I tell ya.


----------



## BBBCrone

waresbear said:


> I think Buck has a really nice rear end I tell ya.


:rofl::rofl:

If you put all the popular clinicians together today and told me I could go spend 2 weeks with any one of them OR I could spend 2 days with Brannaman at the same price, I'd pick him hands down. No questions asked.


----------



## horselover01

I would love to go to one of his clinics but sadley there isn't one in NC this year but there is one in SC that I though about asking my mom to take me to just to watch it.


----------



## boots

I think he's a good horse hand. You can definitely do well following his suggestions.

Kind of surprised when I see his name in the Natural Horsemanship section. He's just a cowboy who ended up spending more time working colts than focusing on the cattle (though he's decent at that, too). Pretty much what all cowboys are, and have been, around here. 

Don't get me wrong, though, I'm very glad he gets out and helps people with their horses. He has a better than average way of explaining things and encouraging horse owners to do better.


----------



## AlbertaGirl

haha I was totally just about to post a topic on Buck! I think he's one of the very very few horseman in the world who truly understand every aspect of the horse. My younger sister rode in his clinic two years ago, and I actually just paid for my spot in his clinic this coming year! I cannot wait! 
I believe that you can gain something from every horse trainer, good or bad. I'm really not one to follow one way of training but Buck's way certainly makes sense. I study all of his quotes, DVD's and YouTube videos and I really feel like anyone in any disapline can learn something from him.


----------



## AlbertaGirl

horselover01 said:


> I would love to go to one of his clinics but sadley there isn't one in NC this year but there is one in SC that I though about asking my mom to take me to just to watch it.


 
Honestly, I would highly recommend auditing one of his clinics. He only comes to Canada once every two years - and so far I've only been able to audit once, but I got a lot out it. What I really like is that at the end of the day, people (riders and auditors) walk away feeling better about where their at with their horses and they get exciting wanting to apply what they learn from Buck. You know it's real when you're watching him work a horse, and you can see every change it makes. He's very much about the horse's mind and getting the mental part before the physical part. The biggest thing I've learned about Buck is that he tries to explain to people just how EASY working a horse really can be. We get caught up with these expectations and images of what things are suppose to look like that we sometimes miss out when our horse gives a try at where asking. TIMING, FEEL, and DIRECTION...It's amazing what all he can get done with a horse while applying those three things. They really are just three simple things that when even slightly incoorporated into whatever riding you do, can make the biggest change. Try it out!


----------



## Pattilou

He had a clinic just down the street from me , it was packed. I think overall he is a good trainer. I audited for the day. I like his demeanor and communication style with the horses.

There were way too many in the clinic though about 30 or so. For the amount of money they paid, they got no individual attention. Also it was funny, half the people there were dressed like him . Hard to find the right HIM in the crowd !


----------



## JaphyJaphy

I like him. He's down to Earth, has a sense of humour and is refreshingly straight forward. I'd love to attend one of his clinics.


----------



## tbcrazy

If you chat with him, or listen to interviews, he doesn't _want _to market  He's more of the mindset that if someone wants to listen, great. If not, he's sure not going to push his opinions. His daughter and her best friend go to the same school I do, they're so down to earth and wonderful!



LesandLily said:


> I think he is pretty popular. He just isn't as good a marketer as PP or CA. He is every bit as good a horseman if not better...probably better and I would love to take one of his workshops.
> 
> Cheers!
> Les


----------



## Oldhorselady

I personally love Buck. I compare myself to him, not because I'm a fabulous horse trainer, but my demons and personality are very similar to his. I can relate to him in so many ways. Then, when this translates over with the horses....I get him. I really can totally understand his methods and ways of thinking. He is one of my mentors for sure.


----------



## smrobs

Given all the clinicians out there, IMHO, he is by far the best. As far as I'm concerned, he's a horseman first and a clinician second which is something sorely lacking in most the DVD trainers.

I'd love to have the opportunity to spend some time at one of his clinics, not only for the horse knowledge he's got, but also because he seems like someone that I would just really like to sit and visit with.


----------



## Ian McDonald

Oldhorselady said:


> I personally love Buck. I compare myself to him, not because I'm a fabulous horse trainer, but my demons and personality are very similar to his. I can relate to him in so many ways. Then, when this translates over with the horses....I get him. I really can totally understand his methods and ways of thinking. He is one of my mentors for sure.


I'm about the same way.


----------



## WSArabians

Honestly? I think he's cool as sh*t. 

I wouldn't, personally, stick him in with Parelli or Anderson myself.


----------



## WSArabians

waresbear said:


> I think Buck has a really nice rear end I tell ya.


AHAHAHA!!
Nevermind POF, I'm totally sending him that picture of your britches.  
:lol: :lol:


----------



## tbcrazy

WSArabians said:


> Honestly? I think he's cool as sh*t.
> 
> I wouldn't, personally, stick him in with Parelli or Anderson myself.


Totally agree!


----------



## Wanstrom Horses

The only reason Buck is making such an impact in the public training world is because he is much much more traditional and takes a more "old" approach on training horses. There are a few things in his method I disagree with, but most of it is great and is bringing the old back in. I like that. I've never liked NH, and Buck is defiantly not an NH trainer. He is bringing the traditional way of training horses back into the public eye. I like and appreciate that.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons

Go see Bryan Neubert when he come's to NC this spring. If you like Buck, you'll appreciate his methods as well. Bryan Neubert Horsemanship | The Clinic Schedule


----------



## COWCHICK77

^^^I like him and his boys. Jim is a sweetie and a good hand.


----------



## Ian McDonald

Wanstrom Horses said:


> The only reason Buck is making such an impact in the public training world is because he is much much more traditional and takes a more "old" approach on training horses. There are a few things in his method I disagree with, but most of it is great and is bringing the old back in. I like that. I've never liked NH, and Buck is defiantly not an NH trainer. He is bringing the traditional way of training horses back into the public eye. I like and appreciate that.


I'd be interested to hear which parts of his style don't click for you! I love it when I can find something to disagree with even in a well-respected teacher. It really serves as a good reminder to think for oneself. For me the one thing that comes to mind in emulating his groundwork is the practice of bumping the horse off the halter to break down their momentum and get to the hindquarters when they're trying to pull away on the ground. No question that it's ultimately effective but I've found that it tends to -too- easily put a halter burn on a horse's face if you do it much. There's even a frame in 7Clinics I found which shows a horse with those 'strawberries' under its chin from the halter. So I do question as to whether it's the best solution, or whether we couldn't find a way around that.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses

Ian McDonald said:


> I'd be interested to hear which parts of his style don't click for you! I love it when I can find something to disagree with even in a well-respected teacher. It really serves as a good reminder to think for oneself. For me the one thing that comes to mind in emulating his groundwork is the practice of bumping the horse off the halter to break down their momentum and get to the hindquarters when they're trying to pull away on the ground. No question that it's ultimately effective but I've found that it tends to -too- easily put a halter burn on a horse's face if you do it much. There's even a frame in 7Clinics I found which shows a horse with those 'strawberries' under its chin from the halter. So I do question as to whether it's the best solution, or whether we couldn't find a way around that.


A lot of what I disagree with in Bucks method isn't groundwork so much, but rather his interpretation of a the bridle horse process. And this really a disagreement with his process itself, but i guess difference is a better word for it, in what I think makes a good bridle horse. I don't like riding horses in a snaffle for at least a year. I think learning the fundamentals with a snaffle is good, but I don't think all the work for the first year needs too be done in a snaffle. I find you get a lot more lightness and understanding of a hackamore and a bridle bit if they are ridden in a bosal substantially in their training. Buck likes to ride his horses for at least a year in a snaffle bit. I'm not saying this is wrong in any way, because obviously it works for him, but I find it quite unessecary to ridea horse in a snaffle for that period of time. It teaches the horse the basics, but I don't want my horses to learn light cues off the bars of thier mouth. I'd rather refine and advance those cues working off their nose, jaw and poll. I find you get much softer horses with minimal use of a snaffle.


----------



## LisaG

Wanstrom Horses said:


> The only reason Buck is making such an impact in the public training world is because he is much much more traditional and takes a more "old" approach on training horses. There are a few things in his method I disagree with, but most of it is great and is bringing the old back in. I like that. I've never liked NH, and Buck is defiantly not an NH trainer. He is bringing the traditional way of training horses back into the public eye. I like and appreciate that.


That is something I like about Buck - he gives a good name to old school cowboys. I don't really care whether a trainer is into natural horsemanship, or any other discipline, as long as it's "good horsemanship." This is obviously subjective in some ways, but I think there are some core principles that run through every discipline.

I don't really have a beef with other natural horsemanship trainers, though I don't follow their stuff extensively. I have a Pat Parelli book published by Western Horseman from the '90s, and I picked out some useful tips from it. I'm just not willing to pay the premium on his newer instructional material, let alone all the other junk he markets. 

But I will shell out for a Buck DVD or book, because I know he has high quality stuff that will help me advance as a horsewoman.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

I love Buck I think he is an amazing horseman! He's going to be in Oklahoma in March I can't afford to actually participate but you bet I'll be there auditing and soaking in the knowledge!


----------



## aerie

I love Buck! He is so down to earth and just wants to give knowlege, not sell himself. I would love to go to one of his clinics as an auditor, because I am currently horseless  sad panda, but just the knowlege that I could gain would be worth going regardless of my horselessness  Anyone know if he is coming anywhere near Michigan? :wink:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Bay harbor Michigan in October aerie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aerie

Yayyyyyyy!!!! Now to convince the BF (Da biff as I call him) to go with! Thanks!


----------



## Captain Evil

I see on the schedule that Bryan Neubert came to Maine last year... I will have to check to see if he is coming again this year. Perhaps Ahab and I can attend. does he work with 20 something Percherons?


----------



## smrobs

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I love Buck I think he is an amazing horseman! He's going to be in Oklahoma in March I can't afford to actually participate but you bet I'll be there auditing and soaking in the knowledge!


Ooh, where in OK?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

smrobs said:


> Ooh, where in OK?


In Grove!!! Which is northeastern OK by Great Lake just in case you don't know 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Dang, that's all the way across the state from me .

Don't know that I could justify that long of a trip. I was hoping it was maybe in the City.

Boo.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Yeah I'd look at his schedule I'm sure he goes to Texas somewhere
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Dangit, only one in TX is in Belton, which would still be like 8 hours one-way for me. Grove would be closer, it's only 6 hours one-way :?.

Oh, well, maybe someday when I'm rich, I can sponsor him to come to Amarillo LOL.


----------



## LisaG

I see he's in Canada this fall, but it's really bad timing for me. I'm almost tempted to drive to Montana in the summer, though...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Awe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I love Buck. He never gets emotional when working with horses, and never holds a grudge. He has a great understaning for how they think. I'd love to take Henny to one of his colt breaking clinics in a couple years. That would just be amazing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

